# Hi Jacked Tanker found abandoned.



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

The Hi Jacked Tanker has been found aground and abandoned off the coast of Mati in the Philippines.

http://philippineslifestyle.com/blo...sian-oil-tanker-off-mati-city-davao-oriental/


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day billyboy.bilge rat!yesterday 13:17.re:hi jacked tanker found abandoned,what about the crew? or did they hi jack the tanker,interesting post.regards ben27


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

ben27 said:


> good day billyboy.bilge rat!yesterday 13:17.re:hi jacked tanker found abandoned,what about the crew? or did they hi jack the tanker,interesting post.regards ben27



Ben, hidden in the detail:

"The 14 man crew was said to have been left behind in Indonesia after being lowered onto a lifeboat."


----------

